# Remember back, way back when mint green was the rage?



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

when mint green was the rage to have on everything. 1950s I believe when it reached its peak.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

I've got to admit, I like that stove.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

I only remember as far back as avocado.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2016)

My Dad had the same car in the same color. I loved it and the picture brought back so many happy memories .


----------



## jujube (Dec 22, 2016)

OH my heavens....avocado.  In the 70's, I had an avocado stove, refrigerator, washer and dryer.  I truly thought I was the bee's knees.  AND my kitchen was avocado and orange.  What can I say?  It was the 70's, after all.  

Mint green is back in, though.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2016)

Wrong thread. Sorry.  Deleted.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2016)

Pappy said:


> when mint green was the rage to have on everything. 1950s I believe when it reached its peak.



The stove in my friend's mother's house is very much like the one above,k but it is pink.  It always seems kind of bizarre to me.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 22, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I only remember as far back as avocado.



I still have an avocado dryer.  It was my mother's, and she got it in the early 70s.  It's a Kenmore, and is still going strong.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2016)

Sassycakes said:


> My Dad had the same car in the same color. I loved it and the picture brought back so many happy memories .



So did I, sassy. A 1954 Chevy Bel-Aire. I've got a picture somewhere.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2016)

We had a gray one of these....mint was not my type!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 23, 2016)

Green with envy whenever I thought about my neighbor's wife.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2016)

Those lovely vintage deco mint green salt and pepper shakers from the 30s are collector's items now.  They might have belonged to someone's grandmother. 

Those horrid avocado and gold appliances are a remnant of the ugly 70s and thank goodness are long gone.


----------



## Eric (Dec 23, 2016)

That's a sweet old car Pappy but wouldn't buy that color


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2016)

...mint green Porsche!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2016)

There was also the "copper". I don't know how they got away with copper, when it's clearly brown!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2016)

Mint green Ice Cream Cake


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 23, 2016)

My father's car, mint green, but no white. 1959 Olds


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2016)

We had a Hamilton Beach Milkshake mixer, similar to this one.


----------



## Bobbi (Jan 3, 2017)

Had a stove like that and my bridesmaids wore mint green.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Jan 3, 2017)

When was orange shag carpeting popular? That was the 70's, wasn't it? Or shag carpeting in general?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2017)

BlondieBoomer said:


> When was orange shag carpeting popular? That was the 70's, wasn't it? Or shag carpeting in general?



Early 70's, remember the rake that was used to lift the pile?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

I really don't,  I was still young in the 50's and my parents didn't have anything in mint green. I do love that color for clothing now though.   Ooooh that is a pretty car Radish Rose posted.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2018)

How about a 49 Ford.....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 6, 2018)

My Grandma had mint green wicker furniture on her porch.  In1972 when we bought our first house it had copper color appliances which we then replaced with avocado green and we had shag carpets.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2018)

When I was pregnant, minted chocolate chip ice cream tasted like heaven.


----------



## jujube (Mar 6, 2018)

We had a '63 Dodge Dart that was almost a mint green.  Sort of a cross between mint and avocado, if you can picture that without shuddering.   It started out as beige but for some reason my dad had it painted the mint-ish green a few years later.  I suspect my mother picked out the color.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## twinkles (Mar 7, 2018)

i had a 69 dodge dart that was a deep turquoise--i think after that advocato appliances came harvest gold


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, it was mint green before the New England rust got to it. By the way, that flathead six ran perfect when this photo was taken.


----------

